# My coppertone 1964 american resurrected



## randallace (Mar 23, 2015)

Bought it yesterday as a frame set from a fellow caBe member 

Thread here - http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?70972-1964-Schwinn-Frame-26in&highlight=Schwinn+american


As of today he looks like this - 





Ordered a set of cream tires for it 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=150848754872

Wife says it will look like and orange creamsickle ice cream thing when it's done, LOL


----------



## vincev (Mar 23, 2015)

Coppertone is a great color.


----------



## randallace (Mar 23, 2015)

I think so too , I added a bendix red band wheel set  that aren't schwinn specific so I could add the huge fat tires , I don't think I will be able to use the chrome fenders with those tires due to their width , pitty cause they are in great shape


----------



## randallace (Mar 23, 2015)

I disassembled the bearing surfaces and cleaned and repacked with PLENTY of grease , but I do believe the headset bearings will need replaced soon if I ride it a lot - I still need to disassemble and re-do the wheel bearings and coaster , but wil do that when the tires arrive

I disassembled the pedals and I am attempting the oxalic acid thing ( first time trying this ) - didn't know how much to mix in so just added a half cup to 2 gallons of water .....


I would like to replace the seat suspension with one with the bigger springs and a crash rail , but want to keep it looking original-ish - ideas ?


----------



## randallace (Mar 23, 2015)

Seat can be seen here 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...4-Schwinn-American&highlight=Schwinn+american


----------



## randallace (Apr 1, 2015)

Tires came in today , slightly scuffed up and damaged from an ebay seller not packing them correctly ..... I'm gonna mount them anyways because this will be an occasional rider when it's done - I ride all my bikes eventually , LOL


----------



## randallace (Apr 1, 2015)

Looking for a cream colored seat with crash rail - and a set of cream colored pedals


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 1, 2015)

I like them tires. Almost bought some for my 79 Spitfire 5 but ended up getting whitewalls. Are you changing out the wheelsets to S-2's on that American?


----------



## randallace (Apr 1, 2015)

Will keep these for now - but will be keeping my eyes open for a set of Reasonably priced S-2 's


----------



## randallace (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## randallace (Apr 3, 2015)

Doctor started me on medforman today because my sugar is getting a little outta control - so I've been working on this in between living in the restroom - when you start that pill it wreaks havoc with your digestive system - sad face


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 3, 2015)

The cream colored tires are a nice contrast with the coppertone frame. Looks good!


----------



## randallace (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks - still looking for cream colored pedals


----------



## randallace (Apr 3, 2015)

- I wonder if colored chains in white are available ? Ebay ?

- the rear wheel was a little "loose" - some side to side wiggle - so I tightened it all up back there , but now I'm getting some bearing noise when I speed up the wheel , so I think a rebuild will be in order - never done a redband rebuild - advice ? I'm still a new wrench but getting better


----------



## randallace (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## GTs58 (Apr 3, 2015)

Those tires look good with Coppertone. The 63 and on fenders were shallow compared to the earlier years so let us know if you can squeeze a set on over those balloon tires.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 3, 2015)

Look up bendix hubs on the internet.pretty simple to rebuild the red band hub.


----------



## randallace (Apr 4, 2015)

Yea there is no way I'm gonna squeeze the fenders in there - LOL


----------



## randallace (Apr 4, 2015)

Wondering what he would look like with a phantom style tank in there -think it would fit ?


----------



## randallace (Apr 4, 2015)

Shakedown ride today - not too shabby


----------



## randallace (Apr 10, 2015)

Added these today


----------



## randallace (Apr 10, 2015)

Also bought these off ebay , color match is nearly perfect , but sadness set in when they didn't fit the crank , threads are too big ..... 8 (


----------



## 56 Vette (Apr 11, 2015)

Pretty cool ride! Love the fat tires and no fenders! Maybe you could rob the pedal blocks from those and put into a correct size pedal for yours? Good luck! Joe.


----------



## randallace (Apr 11, 2015)

Gonna try that today , thanks


----------



## sfhschwinn (Apr 11, 2015)

For the pedals you can buy adapters so they fit


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 11, 2015)

randallace said:


> - I wonder if colored chains in white are available ? Ebay ?
> 
> - the rear wheel was a little "loose" - some side to side wiggle - so I tightened it all up back there , but now I'm getting some bearing noise when I speed up the wheel , so I think a rebuild will be in order - never done a redband rebuild - advice ? I'm still a new wrench but getting better




Check amazon for KMC chains. A lot of options and priced right too.


----------



## randallace (Apr 11, 2015)

to answer the email i got - yes that is a elgin twin 20 frame- yes thats all i have - and yes i would sell it


----------

